# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Grand Ethiopian Renaissance Dam / Presa del Gran Renacimiento Etíope

## F. Lázaro

La presa del *Gran Renacimiento Etíope* (Grand Ethiopian Renaissance Dam en inglés), anteriormente conocida como la represa del Milenio y, a veces conocida como Presa Hidase, se trata de una presa que actualmente se está construyendo sobre el río Nilo Azul a unos 40 km al este de Sudán, en la región de Benishangul-Gumuz de Etiopía.



Las obras, puestas en marcha en abril de 2011, pretenden construir el mayor complejo hidroeléctrico de África, con una potencia prevista de *6.000 MW*, triplicando la potencia instalada en la presa de Asuán. Se convertirá en la *séptima planta hidroeléctrica más grande del mundo*, compartiendo lugar con la central de Krasnoyarskaya.

El 31 de marzo de 2011, un día después de que el proyecto se hizo público, un contrato por valor de *4.800 millones de dólares* fue otorgado a la empresa italiana Salini Costruttori, colocándose la primera piedra el 2 de abril de 2011 por parte del Primer Ministro de Etiopía Meles Zenawi. La construcción se espera que dure 44 meses, cuando dos generadores estarán en funcionamiento.



Egipto se opone a la construcción de la presa, ya que a su juicio se reducirá la cantidad de agua que se obtiene del Nilo Occidental. El primer ministro etíope, basándose en un estudio sin identificar, argumenta que la presa no reduciría la disponibilidad de agua río abajo y que servirá para regular el agua para regadíos. En mayo de 2011, se anunció que Etiopía podría compartir planos de la presa con Egipto para que sea examinado el posible impacto de la presa aguas abajo.

La presa fue originalmente llamada "Proyecto X", y después de que su contrato fue anunciado, se llamó la presa del Milenio. El 15 de abril de 2011, el Consejo de Ministros de Etiopía cambió el nombre presa a Gran Renacimiento Etíope. En marzo de 2012, el Gobierno etíope anunció que una actualización de diseño de la central, se aumentó la potencia en 800 MW hasta los 6.000 MW totales.



La presa será de gravedad mediante HCR, con una altura de 145 m. y un desarrollo en coronación de 1.800 m, equipada con dos centrales hidroeléctricas, una a cada lado del aliviadero. Ambas centrales estarán equipadas en total con *16 turbinas tipo Francis de 375 MW*, con una generación anual estimada en 15.000 Gwh. El embalse será capaz de almacenar hasta *63.000 Hm3*.

Una ventaja importante de la presa será la producción de energía hidroeléctrica. La electricidad producida por la planta hidroeléctrica se va a vender en Etiopía y probablemente también en los países vecinos, Sudán y Egipto. La venta de la electricidad de la presa requerirá la construcción de líneas de transporte de gran capacidad a los centros de consumo más importantes, como la capital de Etiopía, Addis Abeba, y la capital de Sudán, Jartum, ambas ubicadas a más de 400 km de distancia de la presa. 

El factor de carga estimado de la central será sólo de un 33%, en comparación con el 45-60% general de otras centrales más pequeñas de Etiopía. Los críticos concluyen que una presa más pequeña sería más rentable.

No ha sido publicada ninguna evaluación de impacto ambiental hasta ahora, lo que ha generado fuertes críticas. No se sabe si ha sido realizada y no ha sido publicada, o directamente no se ha hecho. La presa indudablemente es útil para Etiopía y también para los países del África Oriental, que ayudará a la región a tener más disponibilidad de energía para poder desarrollar toda esa zona. Además reduce al mínimo y elimina la contaminación ambiental producida por la generación de energía mediante fuentes no renovables.

Egipto y Sudán temen una reducción temporal de la disponibilidad de agua debido al llenado de la presa y una reducción permanente debido a la evaporación del embalse. El volumen del embalse, 63.000 Hm3, es aproximadamente equivalente al flujo anual del Nilo en la frontera entre Sudán y Egipto. Ambos países tienen serias dudas sobre el proyecto, Egipto ha solicitado que se le permita inspeccionar el diseño y los estudios de la presa, con el fin de disipar sus temores, pero Etiopía ha negado la solicitud a menos que renuncie a su derecho de veto Egipto en la asignación del agua. No existe ningún tratado internacional entre los países implicados para la distribución de las aguas del Nilo Azul.

Fuentes:

- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_E...enaissance_Dam (inglés)
- http://danielberhane.com/2011/09/20/...naissance-dam/ (inglés)
- http://www.salini.it/lavori-in-corso...ce-dam-6000mw/ (italiano)

----------


## perdiguera

¡Que barbaridad! En una sola presa el 110% de la capacidad de todas las españolas juntas.
Aunque me parece poca la potencia de las centrales, sólo es equivalente a 9 nucleares, debe ser inmensa para un país como Etiopía.
Recuerdo que en Addis Abeba, su capital, no había nombre de las calles ni número, teniendo que indicar el barrio y dentro de él el edificio cercano más notable para que te pudiesen llevar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aunque me parece poca la potencia de las centrales, sólo es equivalente a 9 nucleares, debe ser inmensa para un país como Etiopía.


Pues imagínate, electricidad para todo el país y aun así le sobrará para venderla a otros países.

Espero que con la puesta en marcha de esta presa, poco a poco las cosas vayan mejorando en ese país.

----------


## Luján

Lamentablemente, esos megaproyectos nunca cumplen su labor social.

El país seguirá hundido en la miseria mientras los gobernantes y sus allegados se hacen cada vez más ricos. ¿Os suena?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El país seguirá hundido en la miseria mientras los gobernantes y sus allegados se hacen cada vez más ricos. ¿Os suena?


Sí, por desgracia...

----------


## tescelma

> Lamentablemente, esos megaproyectos nunca cumplen su labor social.
> 
> El país seguirá hundido en la miseria mientras los gobernantes y sus allegados se hacen cada vez más ricos. ¿Os suena?


Que razón tienes ...

----------

